# Eclipse Design-Reiter fehlt



## sandmen (26. Dez 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mehrere Projekte in meinem Workspace (Eclipse).
Nach einem Versuch meine Java Version downzugraden,
erscheint nun bei einem Projekt, in dessen Klasseneditor,
kein Designer Tab mehr.

Weiß hierzu jemand Rat?
Vielen Dank.
P.S. bei anderen Projekten klappt's.


----------



## Marcinek (26. Dez 2011)

Was issen auf dem Desigener Tab drauf?

Eventuell unten links auf das + Drücken?

Warum musst du java downgraden? - Du kannst mehrere JRE und JDKs installiert haben. Und dann in verschiedenen Projekten verschiedene JREs und JDKs nutzten.


----------



## sandmen (26. Dez 2011)

> Was issen auf dem Desigener Tab drauf?


Naja, mein GUI Design halt 

Einfach "nur" die Library (jre6 order jre7) wechseln hat bei mir etliche Fehler geschmissen.
Leider.
Gruß


----------



## Marcinek (26. Dez 2011)

Tja, dann hast du schon mit 7 entwicklet und wolltest auf 6 runter?

Ansonsten MUSS das gehen.


----------



## sandmen (26. Dez 2011)

Jau, leider so war's.
Habe nicht aufgepasst bei der Installation, und bin natürlich nicht so fit mit Java.
Zudem habe ich mit jni zu erst angefangen, und da war Eclipse noch nicht mit im Spiel.
Leider sind nun auch die erstellten Library's (dll) an  die Version > 7 gebunden.
Etwas blöd 
Warum klappt eigentlich nicht das umschalten von jre6 <-> jre7?
Hatte da etliche Probleme auch mit Eclipse.

Übrigens:
Hab's gefunden.
In der  workbench.xml Datei war wohl der falsche Editor und so was eingetragen.
Nun läuft's wieder.

P.S. So was leider nur einen Klasse. Vielleicht noch ein Tipp mit sowas?


----------



## Marcinek (26. Dez 2011)

du kannst von 6 auf 7 aber nicht unbedingt von 7 nach 6.

Und dann musst du die Projekte neu builden. Mache ich täglich hundert mal ;D


----------



## george (28. Jan 2013)

Wenn dir nur der Design-Reiter fehlt, musst du nur in das Code Fenster rechts klicken -> open with auswählen und dann Windows Builder Editor.


----------

